# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Acronyms and Zombie bees at Halloween.

## Greengage

Ive been reading about bee diseases as you would, so far i read about ABPV, BQCV, CBPV, DWV, IAPV, KBV, SBPV, SBV, so I got fed up reading Acronyms. (There should be a dictionary for this stuff)
 Then ended up reading about AFM and EFB ok enough, time for me to take a break but then I started reading about wax moths, thats bad  Small Hive beetles thats worse and then Zombie bees. Is there no end to this, maybe I should look at taking up a new hobby.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocephalus_borealis#

----------


## The Drone Ranger

I hope those things are not on their way here
WTF next  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

